# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Adem Ramadani, Duli, Zyber Avdiu

## Kapuç t'bardhe

cfare mendimi kenu ju per keta artista shqiptare ?

----------


## Kumanovarja

jo keq po kto si ngjoj shume...se me shum melodi turke kane skan muzik shqipe veq fjalet

----------


## Davius

> cfare mendimi kenu ju per keta artista shqiptare ?


keto jane turpi i muzikesh shqipe, keto jane ato te cilen meren me perkthimet nga turkeja e serbishjta ne shqip, keto jane ato qe kendojne tallava, keto jane ato qe artin e shendrojne ne DASEM, keto jane te cilet kur va ndegjoj emrat me vjen te vjell, keto jane qe nuk meritojne te permenden ne kete forum...

Dhe saper informacion, Adem Ramadani, nuk meret me muzike me, ai tash punon si teolog ne nje xhami ne Shkup, dhe ne CD e tij te fundit qe ka nxjer me ilahije, ka nje citat ku thot:

_Te gjithe ato qe i besojne Allahut XH.SH. jane te lutur qe kenget e mija te mos i ndegjojne._

Dmth vetem Adem Ramdani ka kuptuar se gabim ka qene deri tash me ato muzika dhe ka mare nje rruge te re dhe ajo sipas meje eshte zgjedhja e tije....por keto te tjere offffooo offffoooo...

Mbetshi mire se sja vlen te flas me shume per keto sepse me dhimbsen te amortizoje tastat e tastieres duke shkruar per kesoj mbeturinash te shundin bullgar dhe me dhimbset vendi ne forum qe do e zene keto fjalet e mija...pra tungggggg

----------


## Kapuç t'bardhe

e kam dit qe shqiptaret gjithmone vleresojn/gjykojne/urrejn  njani tjetrin nga biografia, perardhja, ngjyra e lekures, dhe nuk shohin kurre se nqs ajo muzike ben per ta ose jo, por vjeni kte e mkalxoni se cfare ngjyre e ka  lkuren Adem Ramadani.
Kjo asht llogjika e juaj, ski ca me ba. 

More shqiptare mos urrerni njani tjetrin nga gjyra e trupt, dhe nga perardhja, por nga talenti, dhe pasioni i secilit, se nfund te funit Adem Ramadani, asht Artist nga Maqedonia, dhe ai nuk e ka hall ose teze Vace Zelen....................

----------


## StormAngel

Ishte koha te hapet edhe teme e ketille.   :pa dhembe:  
Duam apo nuk duam, kenget popullore ngelen ende ne gjakun tone.
Se fundi po e "keqperdorin" (mos perdor fjale tjera) keto artistet e rinj qe ti i permend keto tradita, vetem per nje arsye, te fitojne para.
C`te duhen artiste te tille? nqs mund edhe t`i quajme artiste

Vetem nga teksti i ca kengeve qe kane do e kuptosh se nuk kane asnje haber me muziken, e lene me me traditat e ku ta di une cka tjeter.

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Pershendetje!

Nuk besoj se ia vlen të flitet për kete lloj kengetaresh, por ne mbrojtje te vlerave e bejme.

Per Ademin, thuhet, ne prishtinçe "e lagë fytin me raki, e k'non ilahi".

E per keta te tjeret s'di c'te them. por e di se keto kenge si lloji i ketyre qe e kendojne me te madhe degjohet ne trojet Shqiptare te Maqedonise.

Me vjen keq qe kemi keso lloj kengetaresh me keso lloj kengesh.

Do ta mbylli komentin me fjalen, perseri prishtinçe: "MIZERIE"

Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## GL_Branch

Kta duhet mi lifkidu kta jone njerz te degjenerum , keto lloj muzike na bejne te jem primitivsa , shpresojm se do behet mire , pra keta kengetar sduhet lejuar me kendu muzike shpifkese.

----------


## Ermelita

O hapesi i temes , une po te them vetem nje gje : mos i ngre aq lart sa ti quash artiste se do mi neveritesh edhe artistet e vertete !

----------


## Davius

> O hapesi i temes , une po te them vetem nje gje : mos i ngre aq lart sa ti quash artiste se do mi neveritesh edhe artistet e vertete !


Pa koment, fjale qe topi si luan nga vendi...

Te lumte Ermelita.

----------


## sLimShady

/me hahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah

edhe une do behesha si keta kengetar qe vetem dijn te kopjon kenge turke ik mer daj se sja vlen te flitet per ta skan lidhje me muzikee pfffff

----------


## rrezarta

keta fare" kengetare" ma mire do te ishte  me shku ne ara me punu token e bukes ,se me i maltretu radiot e televizionet...........

----------


## Lule_djelli

More  skan faj kta po populli qe  jau blen muziken, se kam pas shume raste qe kom degju, qe kur kan shku me e marr dikan per dasem i kam than a din tallava, jo nuk di, e pom vjen keq valla se skan me qfar muzike me kcy,e dikush e shfrytezon kete situate e shesin muzike rome  e serbe e turke ,e dikush po jau blen, se pa kurgje sjan ba kta milionera pej cd-ve

----------


## Nice_Boy

Qfar Artista jan kto kto kendojn Muziken me te leht qe edhe ty edhe un mund ta kendojm Muziken Tavalla ( Muzik Te Magjupve.. ) qe edhe un i ndegjoj shum..

----------


## Davius

> Qfar Artista jan kto kto kendojn Muziken me te leht qe edhe ty edhe un mund ta kendojm Muziken Tavalla ( Muzik Te Magjupve.. ) qe edhe un i ndegjoj shum..


Pasi kane muzike te magjupve pse i ndegjon Arton, mos i ndegjo more, apo i ke qejfe kur vajtojne si me kenduar Ilahije...lollll

Keto jane ndytsia e kultures dhe muzikes shqipe....

----------


## Ermelita

> Pasi kane muzike te magjupve pse i ndegjon Arton, mos i ndegjo more, apo i ke qejfe kur vajtojne si me kenduar Ilahije...lollll
> 
> Keto jane ndytsia e kultures dhe muzikes shqipe....


+

 E vertete , Davius ,  lol. te pakten muzika e arixhinjve eshte ritmike por keta kengetare te lartpermenduar po na kendojne ca shpiftesira qe  aa arixhinjte nuk i degjojne e as kultivojne se ata kane muziken e tyre tradicionale me surla e daulle e pak vjedhin prej te tjereve !

----------


## JaM_Si_XeMeL

hmmm un personalisht as qe dua te humbi shum fjal per keta kengetar po as qe i ndegjoj... per fat keq rinia shqiptare ne zvicerr shum esht e flakt pas ksaj muzike TALLAVA ...   :Mos:

----------


## Nice_Boy

Mos te harrojm edhe nje Fjalim qe ka mbajt Gazetart me kete Zyber Avdiun i cili ka thene QE UN JAM MAJKELL GJEKSON I SHQIPTARVE :P

----------


## GjIlAnAsI_BoY19

Une I Falenderona Shum Zotit Qe Beri Adem Ramadanin Te Hecet Nga Muzika Ce Kendote E Filloj Te Kendoj Ilahi I Lumt Eshte Njesh

----------


## Davius

> Une I Falenderona Shum Zotit Qe Beri Adem Ramadanin Te Hecet Nga Muzika Ce Kendote E Filloj Te Kendoj Ilahi I Lumt Eshte Njesh


A thua eshte e mire kjo qe eshte larguar nga skena e muzikes shqipe a? edhe une besoj se ka bere mire me ate  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

> Mos te harrojm edhe nje Fjalim qe ka mbajt Gazetart me kete Zyber Avdiun i cili ka thene QE UN JAM MAJKELL GJEKSON I SHQIPTARVE :P


Ej Toni, kjo ka qene fantazi a? kur e kam ndegjuar kete une kam qesh me lot? se dije keto jane katastrofe njeri a.

----------

